# Farmall 300



## welch88 (May 22, 2013)

I have a farmall 300 that runs perfect when sitting still but when you start driving, it requires full choke. Most of the time full choke isn't enough and it dies..
Any suggestions?? 
Thanks


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Sounds like a fuel problem, not enough fuel flowing to carb., or carb is plugged, carb not put together right. Almost sounds like venturi not on right side of bowl gasket. I am really surprised you didn't get a response on this.
caseman-d


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree. High speed jet plugged, perhaps. Looks like it's time to rebuild the carb.


----------



## welch88 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for the responses..


----------

